# DIY Simple automatic water change system.



## frog79 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for the interesting how to.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i guess he's part robot


----------



## frog79 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for your interest


----------

